# 2 week long gear sale/swap - BOULDER



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

It's time to refresh our rental fleet. We are having a two week long gear sale and swap. We have tons of rafting gear from our rental fleet for sale. Great quality gear and great prices. Everything from rafts, oars, frames, coolers, dryboxes, drybags, drop bags/floors, paddles, roll tables, camp chairs, kayaks, canoes, SUPs, wetsuits, splash tops, lifejackets, booties, sprayskirts, helmets, pumps, firepans, groovers, and on and on. 

CONSIGNMENT: Please bring anything you want to sell in our shop that is rafting, kayaking, or stand up paddle board related. High quality newer gear is preferred. We take a 35% cosignment fee. 

Thank you all for your patience in the early season while we have been preparing. You are welcome to call us or email us. I'm here personally for the rest of today. This weekend, there is a new employee holding down the shop, so if she can't answer any questions, she can take your information and I'll give you a call to take care of any questions. 

NEW LOCATION: 
Whitewater Tube/CKS Rental Center
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303
open 10-6 everyday until september 15th.


----------



## iSki (Oct 11, 2005)

*When does the sale start?*

When does the sale start?


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

All proceeds will be given to Floatin_mucho and LBD123


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

It's already started. We are a little behind in getting all the items checked in, but pretty much everything is in the shop now. Come check it out. 

Nick


----------



## Mothra (Mar 24, 2012)

Nick-
You have any creek boats left?


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes, Mega rocker, remix 79, jefe grande(out on rental), prijon creeker 225, necky blunt,


----------

